# Draw length



## jtex (Jan 18, 2011)

Does draw length change when switching from a wrist strap release to a handle release? I didnt think about it before, but I bought a back tension release and I have my bow set up for a wrist style release. When I drew my bow back with the BT release my knuckles are further forward than with the wrist style release. Thanks


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

the back tension got a shorter neck but it doesnt change your draw length just your anchor point


----------



## CaseyCrawley (Feb 2, 2009)

You will probably have to move your peep up


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry draw legnth dont change.....:cool2:


----------



## Cyborg2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

moving you peep will not do anything for you draw length..


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

the draw lenght is set and wont change. However when you change releases or lenght of your string loop. Anchor point will change. So when you anchor in the same place, it may feel like your draw lenght has changed.


----------



## HOYT_ARCHER_23 (Jan 22, 2009)

correct, draw length does not change, just anchor point. before moving your peep though make sure you are drawing back to your anchor point first, then settle on your peep. but typically going from a wrist strap style release to a handle the peep will have to move up a little bit.


----------

